# Mexicana airlines calendar



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can pick up one of the new Mexicana stewardess calendars? Are they sold online or through any retail outlets? I have chosen this as my Christmas gift to myself.....

Mexicana Airlines was always been my choice over American or any other NA carrier, because their employees were always nice, they served a full meal with real silverware on every flight, and were always very accommodating. I guess they should have acted nasty like the others in order to make money.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope if you find out where they are sold you pass it along.......


----------



## holodeck (Oct 14, 2010)

I want one too....


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

As Mexicana is currently in bankruptcy proceedings and has suspended all operations, I am not sure I would hold my breath for a calendar.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

A stewardess calendar? Like those swimsuit calanders. Thats amazing! I want too


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tanderson0o said:


> As Mexicana is currently in bankruptcy proceedings and has suspended all operations, I am not sure I would hold my breath for a calendar.


The calendar is being produced and sold by a group of former employees. In fact their motivation is to promote Mexicana so that they can get their jobs back.

Memo


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

This has basically gone viral with 1st printing of 1000 sold out. They are looking to do a 2nd run of 3000 so you' all may still be in luck.


----------

